# New toy.



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Got my new "toy" in today. A Rockler complete dovetail jig w/dust collector. Along with two sets of the "distinctive" dovetail templets. All for $195. And I am totally impressed with it. The base of the thing seems to be really heavy duty. 

Now I have to wait till after I finish my cabinets and kitchen, before I actually get to "play" with it!! }.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice pick up ,Lee.

Now, stay focused on the cabinets (but who am I to speak.......LOL)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't worry about that James, "the boss" keeps me focused on those cabinets!! :laugh:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

You mean SWMBO?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad it is in and now the fun begins


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

SWMBO? Not familiar with that one... LOL


Big Steve said:


> You mean SWMBO?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well not guite. I put it away for now. Need to finish my kitchen before I get to play with new toys, unless they are needed. And I already made my drawers, so I don't think this job will require it.

Hey Warren, I'm kinda PO'd at Direct Tools. I stopped there today, I have a new customer that's right down the street. And I bought a Ridgid 12v drill/driver with a flashlight and two batteries. And then I went to HD and bought a third battery. But when I go to charge any of the three, both the red and green lights blink. The book says if this happens, that the battery or charger are defective. Well, since all three batteries are doing it, I'd presume it's the charger. I called DT's and they said that they have charged things there in the store (and they even went and tried while I had him on the phone) and he says they all are doing that there. So I don't know. He told me to turn the flashlight on and let it die down, and try to see if it takes a charge. If not, he said he'll give me another charger. Only thing is, I'll have to make a special trip up there. I don't go that way very often. Don't think I'll be buying anymore "refurbished" power tools again, if this doesn't work....



papawd said:


> Glad it is in and now the fun begins


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee, that happened to me when I bought a "third party" battery for my video camera. Went a bought a genuine one and had no problem.

If it has been 'refurbished'. the battery's may be at fault, not the charger. They may not be original equipment and the charger may not recognize them.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

James, I also bought a brand new battery at Home Depot, and it does the same thing. Unfortunately this was an impulse buy, I normally read reviews BEFORE I make a electrical tool purchase. I just happened to pass by this place, and couldn't pass up the 20 percent off, even though it was reconditioned. I've since read the reviews and 99 percent of them are bad. All complaining about the charger giving out after a few months to a year. Mines was bad out the box. AND unfortunately, I read on the receipt, no returns. I talked to the salesman on the phone, he will give me another charge to try. But after all the bad reviews, short of a refund, I won't shop their again.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 18 volt Ridgid driver purchased from HD with the charger about a year ago and it has been a true workhorse no problem with the battery or charger yet .... Good luck, I also have 2 Milwaukee drills that are fantastic sorry I do not recall the model Number ....


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> SWMBO? Not familiar with that one... LOL


Hi *Lee* - welcome to the forum! 

And hope that you 'sort out' the battery/charge issue w/ HD - :sad:

BTW - plenty of web acronyms around, especially for the LOL:

SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed  Dave


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Thanks Dave, first for the "welcome" (although a member for over a year! ;o) ) and also for the explanation to the SWMBO. And in that case, Steve, you're absolutely right!! LOL

And well, I do have good news on my second new toy in a couple of days. My Ridgid drill/driver charger problem. Brought it back to Direct Tools today, they gave it a try, and it didn't work. So they gave me another charger. I had them open it so we could try it there. And it worked. I brought it home, and I've already fully charged one battery and am working on the second. Have my fingers crossed. I really like Ridgid tools (as this is my 5th one) and I really like how this drill feels in my hand. And the flashlight kicks butt. I tried to run the battery out last night, so I could test the charger, so I had it on like for three ours straight, and I never noticed it being any dimmer then when I started. As it was bedtime, and I knew even if it died down by morning, I didn't have time to charge it before heading out. And I wanted to return it while I was going that way again today. 

But all looks good now.


----------

